# Crazy dark flaky nipple spots?!?!?!



## Pom (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay, riddle me this, pregant mamas...I've never seen this written up anywhere...

My aereolas and nipples have gotten significantly darker with pregnancy (normal, check). But what seems bizarre to me it that there are even darker bits of skin on the nipples that are kind of, well, flaky, and if I mess with them, will actually fall off...little dry bits of skin, I guess, that leave behind more "raw" looking little crevices below.

WHAT IS THIS?? Anyone know? Is it the nipples "toughening" up for nursing? Excess unnecessary pigment? Dried bits of colostrum build up? I have no clue, and it's not exactly on the street conversation.

It doesn't hurt or itch or anything. Just seems really bizarre to me. I don't remember if I got it last pregnancy.

Anyone?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've got something similar, and I seem to recall a little bit of it with dd, as well. I didn't have it with my first pregnancy, but did have what my doctor called "witch's milk"...milk/colostrum that came in sometime during my second trimester. I suspect this stuff is just dried milk or colostrum, as it isn't causing me any problems.


----------



## nabigus (Sep 23, 2004)

I just had two of these this week! little dark spots (scabs?) that left behind little raw patches. I've been using lanisoh twice a day since then, and no more appearances.


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

I've been having the same thing! (I'm 34 weeks) I've been wondering what it is. I hope someone will enlighten us. I guess it could be dry skin, but its not what I would expect dry skin to look like. Maybe it's different because the skin is different there.

Witch's milk? I thought that's what baby's have.







But whatever it's called, I have the same thing. My colostrum came in at 16 weeks. I've been leaking about 3 times a day and heavily at night my whole pregnancy. And it has never been thick and yellowish like people describe. Mine is thin and clear to slightly white. And starting yesterday I'm leaking A LOT.







I mean...A LOT! I can't imagine how it will be when my real milk actually comes in!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've heard "witch's milk" applied to babies, too. I've only ever heard the term twice, so I'm really not sure what the "correct" usage is.

Good luck with your milk, NightOwl...it sounds like you're getting a lot of leakage. If you have really heavy supply after your baby arrives, is there a hospital where you can donate breastmilk? Our milk is a really precious item for a lot of sick babies.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

mine are doing the same thing wit hthe dry skin but mine also itch like crazy!! i havent leaked yet that i know of. im at 22 weeks.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

i believe they're skin tags.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I've been having colostrum too from about my second trimester. The thing I wonder about is it doesn't taste sweet like breastmilk. I never was able to express anything this early with my other pregnancies so I have never tasted this early pregnant milk before. Is it OK that it isn't sweet? I only worry because I had a breast reduction before this pregnancy and am always a bit nervous that my breasts won't function right. Anyone want to taste theirs for me?


----------



## Pom (Nov 20, 2001)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one with this!

I had not noticed any colostrum until last night (when I started picking at the spots).

I don't think they're skin tags, as those don't generally just scrape off. I've got a couple under my arms, and they seem very different.

Maybe I'll try some lanisoh? But it's more a curiosity than a problem (I think) KWIM?


----------



## lisapug (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Im glad I am not the only one with the dry flaky dark spots on the nipples. I wonder if it has something to do with recent weaning of my son in June.


----------



## PaiytnBaxter (Dec 29, 2016)

I have been using Dermalmd serum for about 3 months now and I can really tell the difference. I had a lot of dark spots from my second pregnancy which would not go away. I tried many different over the counter products as well as some very expensive products prescribed a dermatologist and they did nothing for me! I found Dermalmd serum on google and I decided to give it a try; I'm glad I did because most of my dark spots are gone!! I would definitely recommend dermalmd serum.


----------

